# Halloween Costume + Photoshop = Fun!



## jal129 (Oct 2, 2012)

I had to do it, lol. I dressed as Jason Voorhees this year and my pose just screamed postcard. Enjoy!









http://sgtp3pper.deviantart.com/


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

That's pretty good but ... don't be surprised if I pass on a reservation at Camp Crystal Lake next year!


----------



## jal129 (Oct 2, 2012)

Aww, are you sure? I hear the scenery is to DIE for!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

A few years ago my wife transplanted an image of Mr. Tuxedo on the roof of this house, on our printed flyers, he is very sci-fy-50's Large. We could not believe the number of people who would ask, "Where's the cat?" "Is that cat real?" I finally began telling people :"He's big because of the new cat food we give him, it's called "Photo-Shop Cat Food"! Sometimes they get it and smile, but some don't!? Yikes! They scare me!


----------



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

I like it.


----------

